# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  الترجى يهزم الجلافيط

## معتصم الصايم

*تقدم الترجى فى الدقيقة الرابعة بهدف رايع


:fgf2::fgf2:
:fgf2::fgf2:
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*يسلام عليك يا مساكني 
اسكنت قلبي
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*  
اتوقعها ثلاثية بس ما داير اقول سداسية
 مسكين البداء يأمل

*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*شعار الترجى يفتح النفس ويشرح الصدر
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الجماعة لى هسع ما لامين فى الكورة دراويش بس
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الدقيقة 25 وكرت اصفر لعمر بخيت والمعلق يقول مازلنا فى اللخبطة المتواصلة
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*نهاية الشوط الاول 
*

----------


## محمد star

*الهلال وين اكلو الدودو الهلال وين راح اكلو التمساح
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*مساكين الجماهير كانها لوحة مرسومة 
ساكنى سكتهم مرة واحده 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*اللاعبين فى الميدان والحكام مافى بكون بروقو ليهم 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*والحكام لسع ما ظهرو ياشباب الحاصل شنو
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*علق المعلق سوار الدهب بأن تأخر دخول الحكام وما حدث من خلف الكواليس وهذا ما سنعرفه لاحقاً
*

----------


## محمد star

*مشجعين الترجى رقم قلة العدديه ولاكن صوتهم يعلو على صوت الجلافيط ربنا يدينا الفى مراضنا
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*بداية الشوط الثانى وهجمات خطرة للترجى
*

----------


## محمد star

*ياخى ديل يخجلوا والله العظيم خجلت ليكم
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*المعلق قال اظن الحكم ناسي الكروت خارج الملعب
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الدقيقة 20 ومازال الجماعة يبحثون عن الكرة
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*صورة لكنبة الاحتياطى وميشو جالس كانه اقتنع 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الدقيقة 28 والفضايح بس
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الترجى يستهتر ويضيع اهدف بالجملة 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الدقيقة 43 والترجى يقطع 90 من مشوار التاهل
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*ولا اسمع سوى صوت التوانسة كانها بدون جمهور
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الدقيقة 46
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الدقيقة 48
*

----------


## الرايقة

*المعلق اصبح حكم يقرر ويفتي علي كيفو
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الدقيقة 51 ونهاية المبارة
*

----------


## midris3

*الترجي طلع حمام ميت 
واحد صفر بس
                        	*

----------


## محمد star

*والله الترجى ده مابفهم ياخى ده فريق مايقدر يقلبو 15 والله الكوره دى مفروض تكون 15صفر للترجى
                        	*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*مبررررك وعقبال السباعية فى الاياب ان شاءالله
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*يامحمد المهم الهزيمة المرة وجوة الزريبة
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*والله الترجى خذلنى واحد بس لكن فعلاً الهدف فى الزريبة حلو حلا
*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*المساكني الله يشرح صدرك
                        	*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*انا فى التيران والخرفان المسكين.....راحت شمار فى مسيكنى
متعة المتعة

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الفرصة   دى   لو   وجدها   اليوم  مازمبى  بدل  الترجى   كنا   نحسب   فى  الأقوان   للحول
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*عجبكو قال ماشى الزريبة للعزاء وبدينا التفاصيل
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*اتوقع هذه نهاية هيثم قارورة 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*داير زول يمشى الزريبة يقدم العزاء ويخت لى معاهو فى الكشف 
ويقول ليهم ساعدونا بالسكات والموية البارده
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*ياشباب ماقادر انوم وكان اتاخرت بكرة عن الشغل المدير جلفوط 
بعمل فوقى العملو ليهم ساكنى 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*اليوم وفى صحيفة الزعيم شاهدت الحكم مغمى عليه بعد ان نال ضربة قاضية من تايسون 
الملاكم افضل من يجلب لنا ميدالية من اولمبيات اليونان اها اخير من الصفر الدولى
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

* حماية الحكام من مسؤلية الاتحاد العام  ووزارة الشباب ، اين هم من ذلك
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*هسع والله الواحد خجلان يقول شنو الحكم دهو والفريق انهزم والريئس فى الانعاش والجماعة كلهم فى الانعاش

*

----------

